# At Big Cedar



## Glynda (Jul 27, 2008)

Hubby, my 86 year old Mother and I have been here less than 24 hours and I am so disappointed. My apologies to you who love this area but from my view Branson is plain tacky/ugly.  So far the surrounding area is boring.  If this is indicative of "The Ozarks"....yuck.  From every "vista" all we've seen are strip mines, power lines, water towers and stubby growth.  The only pretty view I've seen so far is of Flat Rock Lake far off in the distance from high on a bluff.

I chose to come out here because Mother wanted us to take her somewhere and I'd read so much about this resort.  I own points in Bluegreen and everyone I read was excited about this one and how hard it is to get into.  I saved up two years worth of points to be able to get it. When it popped up, I grabbed it without further research.  

The resort IS very nice.  Our two bedroom log cabin is comfortable and adorable.  Very upscale log cabin cliche.  And as promised, it's lakeside.  BUT what no one told me (and I blame myself for not doing the research) is that "lakeside" is not lake view or access.  All we see is a bank with a tall tangle of scrub and trees, some of them half dead. No view whatsoever.  The only view of the lake off in the distance appears to be from high up in the more hotel like buildings.

There are lots of activities here.  *For families with kids.* And it is PACKED with screaming, running wet kids. The lazy river was so full of all ages yesterday that you couldn't even see the water...just float touching float all the way through. The indoor pool was packed with jumping splashing children. (If I'd brought my granddaughter I'd be of a different mindset  ) I haven't explored the outdoor pools up near the Lodge yet.  I did notice that the decor and grounds around that part of the resort are much nicer than the Bluegreen Wilderness Club area.

Our cabin is so far from the main buildings (downhill) that we have to drive and park as Mother can't walk it. There is a shuttle bus but haven't tried it yet.

We could rent a boat, jet ski or even take fly fishing lessons. * BUT I didn't know that it gets this hot here! *I thought this was mountains!!!  It's going to be *high 90's *every day!  And what a sun.  Stronger than any I recall (except perhaps Arizona which wasn't humid).

We're doing one show. None of us are really into that though.  The shopping I saw in Branson is either touristy junk or shops we can go to at home. Even the outlets seem to be the same as home.

And then there is the big problem...Mother's personal problem. Pardon my lack of discretion but she has IBS and is afraid to be away from a bathroom. In the past she just wouldn't eat breakfast, we'd do things very early and eat lunch at "home."  But she just told us that she won't go on the earliest two hour tram ride of Dogwood Canyon.  She won't go on the earliest private hour tour of the lake on a boat.  She won't EVEN go on the two hour lunch/dinner cruise on a huge paddleboat!  Too afraid she can't find a bathroom the minute she needs it. I feel guilty going off and leaving her here while we do these things and even I really don't want to do them because of the heat. I had told myself that if this turned out to be a week hanging around the cabin reading, watching TV, that at least we'd have a lake view and could watch the activities going on there.  Sigh.

Thank God I figured out how to get online via dial up!  Even my cell phone doesn't work here.

Sorry...venting. Hopefully it will get better...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 27, 2008)

Glynda said:


> Hubby, my 86 year old Mother and I have been here less than 24 hours and I am so disappointed. My apologies to you who love this area but from my view Branson is plain tacky/ugly.  So far the surrounding area is boring.  If this is indicative of "The Ozarks"....yuck.  From every "vista" all we've seen are strip mines, power lines, water towers and stubby growth.  The only pretty view I've seen so far is of Flat Rock Lake far off in the distance from high on a bluff.
> 
> I chose to come out here because Mother wanted us to take her somewhere and I'd read so much about this resort.  I own points in Bluegreen and everyone I read was excited about this one and how hard it is to get into.  I saved up two years worth of points to be able to get it. When it popped up, I grabbed it without further research.
> 
> ...




I've never been to the Branson area, but my 89 MIL did a bus trip a few years ago and didn't like it at all. She's not that sophisticated but she found it on the touristy side(in her travelling days Vegas was her favorite).

You pretty much confirmed my Hubby's view on Branson.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Glynda,

Outside of an oceanside resort, Big Cedar is one of the most beautiful resorts I've ever seen!  However, you are at the resort in late July... what do you expect about the heat and kids?  It appears you would have been happier going in the September/October timeframe, or possibly during Christmas.  And it would have been far easier book it.

I agree with your assessment of the swimming areas.  I've found the same to be true during the summer timeframe.

If you can't go anywhere outside of your unit, then I'll bet you're going to get "cabin fever" pretty quickly.  Sorry, you haven't enjoyed your stay.  

Scott


----------



## Steve (Jul 27, 2008)

I visited Branson two years ago for the first time.  I spent a week at the Horizon's by Marriott.  While I loved that resort, my feelings about Branson were a lot like yours.  I thought the town was tacky, overly commercial, and just unappealing.  Also, like you, I found the surrounding scenery was not nearly as pretty as I had imagined it would be.  There aren't any real mountains.  Plus, there isn't even any flat land where one could go for a walk...everything is up and down steep hills.  They aren't particularly attractive hills, just super steep and ubiquitous.  

Although I'm not really into most shows or country music, I actually did enjoy the four shows that we went to.  They ended up being the highlight as it turned out.  Branson also has some fun miniature golf courses in town, although I doubt that is the type of activity you are looking for...especially in the heat.  I hope you will be able to find a way to enjoy your week.  We made the best of it, but Branson is not my idea of the perfect vacation spot.  You are not alone.

(Note:  No offense is intended to those who love Branson...it's just not for everyone.)

Steve


----------



## Glynda (Jul 27, 2008)

You're right, Scott.  What did I think.  I wasn't thinking.  When you live in Charleston, SC, you don't think anything can be hotter in the summer and I thought the resort, being in mountains, would be like my going over over to the Smokies and cooling off.  I never dreamed it got this hot here and I didn't ask.

Hubby and I went out mid-morning and walked around the marina, shops, other pools, etc.  Very nice!  It is a beautiful property. I noticed that the lake side decks of the cabins rented by the Big Cedar Lodge have a few of the trees cut so that they do have a view.  I wish Bluegreen would do the same on the timeshare side.

We may rent a jet ski or boat later in the week.  We were told at the marina that we'd have to reserve 3 days in advance in order to get a boat, longer for a jet ski. Made a reservation for the Devils Pool restaurant here tonight. 

We are going to the Shoji matinee with Mother on Wed.  I've been told that she will LOVE the bathroom!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 27, 2008)

Steve said:


> I visited Branson two years ago for the first time.  I spent a week at the Horizon's by Marriott.  While I loved that resort, my feelings about Branson were a lot like yours.  I thought the town was tacky, overly commercial, and just unappealing.  Also, like you, I found the surrounding scenery was not nearly as pretty as I had imagined it would be.  There aren't any real mountains.  Plus, there isn't even any flat land where one could go for a walk...everything is up and down steep hills.  They aren't particularly attractive hills, just super steep and ubiquitous.
> 
> Although I'm not really into most shows or country music, I actually did enjoy the four shows that we went to.  They ended up being the highlight as it turned out.  Branson also has some fun miniature golf courses in town, although I doubt that is the type of activity you are looking for...especially in the heat.  I hope you will be able to find a way to enjoy your week.  We made the best of it, but Branson is not my idea of the perfect vacation spot.  You are not alone.
> 
> ...



Well said, Steve.  We'll do the same.  I can see where this resort and Branson would be a great place for families with children who can drive here, bring their own boat/jet ski, staples for cooking and take advantage of all it has to offer young families.


----------



## SunSand (Jul 27, 2008)

*A different perspective*

Branson grew as it developed to attract vacationers in the Kansas City, St. Louis, etc. areas.  It has a beautiful lake, a beautiful riverfront called the Landing, and some pretty decent low-cost entertainment.  This is not to be confused with a little quiet charming resort town, it's very commercial and "Mountain's?", hills are more like it.  But with all of that, I enjoy Branson. I also commend them for working to improve the area.  What they've accomplished with Branson Landing is pretty remarkable.  We were there in May with a teenager and my 83 year-old Mother-in-law, and we all had a wonderful week....Just a different perspective on Branson.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Glynda,

I want to add a few more comments...  I agree with the overall comments about the "tourist trap" stuff in the town of Branson.  I personally don't even like 90% of the music shows.  

That "paddleboat" called the Branson Belle, is a very huge boat, and is air-conditioned and has plenty of restrooms.  

You can always drive for about 10-15 minutes and rent jet-skis at the Table Rock State Park marina, or take Hwy 65 south across to Arkansas and there is a park called "Cricket Creek".  You will not have any trouble quickly renting a boat or jet-skis at either place.

Try the shopping at the Branson Landing.  However, go at night when it's cool.  It's a beautiful outdoor mall that will have a hourly water show.  

So far it's been a mild summer around here.  It could be about 10 degrees warmer, like last year!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 27, 2008)

Glynda, I forgot to tell you to check and see if the Branson Belle has the ventriloquist. I have never laughed so hard in my life.  He makes his dog talk.  shaggy


----------



## Glynda (Jul 27, 2008)

*Branson Belle*

Hey Shaggy!  I've _almost_ talked her into lunch on the Branson Belle!  

She watched movies and napped off and on today. We drove her all around the Big Cedar property this evening and had dinner at the Devil's Pool restaurant here.  Pretty good.

Hubby wants to treat Mother and me to a spa treatment and she's thinking about it.  Hey, I'll take her spot if she doesn't want it and have two!  

Hubby also wants the two of us to go horseback riding.  That'll be a hoot.  The last time I went was out in Clemmons.  I told the guide that I'd never been on a horse that hadn't tried to throw me off or brush me off.  She assured me that my horse was so tame that I could drop the reigns and it would follow her.  Later we paused during the ride while the guide reached up and snatched an apple off a tree. It startled my horse and it threw me to the ground.  Ummmm...and I was a whole lot younger then and didn't have back problems.  I'd rather try to hang on to a jet ski!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 27, 2008)

ace2000 said:


> Glynda,
> 
> I want to add a few more comments...  I agree with the overall comments about the "tourist trap" stuff in the town of Branson.  I personally don't even like 90% of the music shows.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that information, Scott.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 28, 2008)

You'll never catch me on another horse!! Whe we were in Banff I took Kelli horseback riding for her bd. Mine started trotting and I injured my back. Took 3 weeks to recoperate. I made one of those "pacts" with God that if he let me live through this in one piece I'd never ever get on a horse again. 

Hope you get to go to Dogwood Canyon or Eureka Springs.  shaggy


----------



## JudyP126 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Horseback riding*

If you do go horseback riding, I do not recommend the horseback riding
at Dogwood Canyon.  My sister and I went last July.  It was too hot for
the horses and the trail is very long and very rocky in some places.
Plus, you go up a steep hill and down the other side.  It wasn't very
pleasant.  Maybe the trails at the resort are flat and short.
We did rent bicycles at Dogwood Canyon and that was so enjoyable.
It's very lovely and quiet.  
One more thing, the show we really enjoyed was the Haygoods.
What a talented family they are.  Great show.
Judy


----------



## Glynda (Jul 29, 2008)

*Tuesday morning*

We sat by the pool yesterday morning until it became too unbearable then had lunch at Truman Cafe.  The food in the two restaurants at the resort we've tried has been very good.

Yesterday afternoon we drove over to Eureka Springs.  Cute and unusual town but it was so hot and the pavement was too uneven and the streets too steep for Mother.  Didn't see much but junky imported stuff in the shops.  There were one or two craft shops that were nice and to be fair, we missed a lot of the shops. 

Mother has backed out of our tram tour of Dogwood Canyon this morning so we shall leave her here.  Tomorrow is our Shoji show and the Branson Belle is Thursday.  Friday we've rented the jet ski.  I sure hope I don't fall off that thing either because I don't have the upper body strength to pull myself back on board and he'd have to drag me back. NOT a pretty picture.  

Not going to horse back ride.  I thought the same things about my back and the steep rocky trails.


----------



## CMF (Jul 29, 2008)

*How tacky is tacky?*

On a scale of one to ten, if _South of the Border_ is a 10 on the tacky scale, how tacky is Branson?






Charles


----------



## Glynda (Jul 29, 2008)

*South of the Border*



CMF said:


> On a scale of one to ten, if _South of the Border_ is a 10 on the tacky scale, how tacky is Branson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KEMcA:  Well....come on...Branson DOES have more to offer than South of the Border!!!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 29, 2008)

*Dogwood Canyon*

We were on the first tram tour into Dogwood Canyon this morning.  It was lovely!  Well done.  I'm just sorry Mother wouldn't go as it would have been something she would really like. Her only trip out this day will be to the grocery store.  

Hubby and I had lunch at Buzzard's Bar so we've now eaten at three of the restaurants at Big Cedar.  It was good also.  No complaints on Big Cedar other than no view from our "lakeside" cabin and poor lighting inside and I wish that there was an adult's only pool.


----------



## Steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Charles,

Love the picture of South of the Border!  Brings back memories of when I was a kid.  We stopped there briefly a couple of times...even though my parents hated it.  (As an adult, I can certainly see why.)

If South of the Border is a 10 on the tacky scale, then I'd rate Branson a 7.

Steve


----------



## shagnut (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!! SOB Do you know how many times I've stopped there to take pics? Very Very tacky. I confess : I bought the tackiest Flamingo necklace I've ever seen there, but hey, it matched the tacky Flamingo Dress I was wearing at the time!!! :hysterical: :hysterical: shaggy


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Glynda, while you're out in Branson, can you see if you can find a newer version of this picture I have hanging in my living room???


----------



## Bill927 (Jul 30, 2008)

The decks of the cabins at Big Cedar Wilderness Club mostly face either trees and or the parking lot.  From what I observed, there are only two Wilderness Club Cabins with views: 2036 (3 bedroom) and 2037 (2 bedroom).   They look over the entire valley and you can see a little bit of the lake (especially this year when the lake was up).  The views are VERY nice from those two cabins. 

Rather than drive, use the shuttles.  They showed up at the cabin or any where else on the resort property within 5 to 10 minutes.

As far as going to Big Cedar, if you want to go when it is summer, but not when it is super hot, try going in June.  The earlier in June you go, the cooler it will be.  We went the last two weeks of June.  The weather was warm, but not hot (my wife wore a sweater in the mornings on a couple of the days).  Also, we could always find a place to lay our towels at the Lazy River.  They are building a twin pool up the hill between two of the lodges to take the load off the Lazy River and the outdoor pools.  

Big Cedar is a resort that is near Branson - it is not a Branson Resort.   Many of the people that stay at Big Cedar spend very little time in Branson.  They may catch a show during the week and then spend rest of the time on the lake or a Big Cedar.  Don't judge the Ozarks based off of Branson.  Base it off of your trip to Dogwood Canyon.  While the Ozarks are not mountains like the Sierras, they become more beautiful as you explore south heading into Arkansas.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sorry!*



ace2000 said:


> Hey Glynda, while you're out in Branson, can you see if you can find a newer version of this picture I have hanging in my living room???



Gee, Scott, we're skipping the Legends show and gift shop.  Sorry!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wednesday*

Today we saw Shoji.  It was a good performance and Mother enjoyed it. I liked that I felt like a youngster compared to the matinee audience.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Glynda said:


> Gee, Scott, we're skipping the Legends show and gift shop.  Sorry!



Darn, was hoping you'd see one at one of those Branson "tacky" stores.

:hysterical:


----------



## Glynda (Jul 31, 2008)

*Information*



Bill927 said:


> The decks of the cabins at Big Cedar Wilderness Club mostly face either trees and or the parking lot.  From what I observed, there are only two Wilderness Club Cabins with views: 2036 (3 bedroom) and 2037 (2 bedroom).   They look over the entire valley and you can see a little bit of the lake (especially this year when the lake was up).  The views are VERY nice from those two cabins.
> 
> Rather than drive, use the shuttles.  They showed up at the cabin or any where else on the resort property within 5 to 10 minutes.
> 
> ...




That's great information.  Is one able to request a particular cabin by number when reserving? We are in cabin 2038.  No view whatsoever.  I can see where the two story 3 bedroom cabin up the hill from me might have a wee view of the lake. 

Is the pool you are referring to called "The Swimming Hole?"  It's a pool and hot tub and hot pool below that hot tub... on the lawn between the road to the marina and the Buzzard's Bar and pool?  If so, it's the one we went to and it too is crawling with running, cannon ball jumping kids. Even though the sign said no one under 16 (_maybe _it said without an adult) behind the fence where the hot tub/pool and some lounge chairs are, families with little children were set up in there around the table and chairs.

I've been very impressed with the shuttle service.The cookie lady is a big hit around here too!

Never went back to the lazy river after the first look.  Haven't been able to borrow any DVD that I want yet.  

I doubt that I'll ever come this way again but if so it would be June or fall leaf time.  Next time I'll just reserve Big Cedar and deposit it with RCI and hopefully it will be a great trader!

Today the Branson Belle for lunch show.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 31, 2008)

*Elvis*



ace2000 said:


> Darn, was hoping you'd see one at one of those Branson "tacky" stores.
> 
> :hysterical:



I've stepped foot on the ground in Branson at the Shoji Theater only, Scott.  Late Friday afternoon (if I survive the jet ski rental) I'll be stepping foot at Branson Landing and will keep my eyes open. :whoopie:


----------



## craftemp (Jul 31, 2008)

*South of the border/ branson*



CMF said:


> On a scale of one to ten, if _South of the Border_ is a 10 on the tacky scale, how tacky is Branson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you are comparing Branson to SOUTH OF THE BORDER... Branson gets a ONE    :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Glynda said:


> I've stepped foot on the ground in Branson at the Shoji Theater only, Scott.  Late Friday afternoon (if I survive the jet ski rental) I'll be stepping foot at Branson Landing and will keep my eyes open. :whoopie:



Just make sure the painting is on a black velvet background... nothing else will do!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 1, 2008)

*Last day...*

I survived the two hour jet ski ride!  Kind of a long time to be out on the jet ski as it's a pretty boring lake shore to peruse and arthritic hands/fingers cramp holding the levers.  The sun was brutal even between 9 and 11!  

Got to do the Lazy River and small outdoor pool off of it.

In to Branson a little later to shop at Branson Landing.

I checked out the two new pools going in between the lodges.  The pools themselves are complete and filled with water but there is no decking whatsoever around them.  Earth, piles of rocks and construction materials are all around.  Looks like it's going to be a really nice pool area though and should help.

We have to leave here around 4 AM tomorrow morning to catch a 6 AM flight in Springfield.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 1, 2008)

Glynda said:


> I survived the two hour jet ski ride!  Kind of a long time to be out on the jet ski as it's a pretty boring lake shore to peruse and arthritic hands/fingers cramp holding the levers.  The sun was brutal even between 9 and 11!
> 
> Got to do the Lazy River and small outdoor pool off of it.
> 
> ...




Glad to see you made it through the jetski experience unscathed, Glynda.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 1, 2008)

Glynda,

I just want to say that I appreciate you taking the time to share your experiences on your visit to the Branson area.  I've found them fun and entertaining to read!    

Scott


----------



## Bill927 (Aug 1, 2008)

Glynda said:


> That's great information.  Is one able to request a particular cabin by number when reserving? We are in cabin 2038.  No view whatsoever.  I can see where the two story 3 bedroom cabin up the hill from me might have a wee view of the lake.
> 
> Is the pool you are referring to called "The Swimming Hole?"  It's a pool and hot tub and hot pool below that hot tub... on the lawn between the road to the marina and the Buzzard's Bar and pool?



We could see the boats from the deck of the two story 2037 cabin this summer.  You can request a particular cabin, but there is no guarantee that  you will get it.

I see from another post that you found the double pool that they are constructing up the hill.  

I am little surprised that you found the lake boring.  If you go south under the bridge into Arkansas, there are beautiful rock formations that line the lake.  

One question: We were told that they were installing internet acess in all of the cabins and lodges this summer.  Did they install it?


----------



## Glynda (Aug 1, 2008)

*Big Cedar*

No internet. I'm on dial-up through AOL.  Great thing about it....we didn't get even one phone call/message requesting we do an owner's update.  

Darn.  We went under the bridge and around just a bit there to try to figure out what the D'Monaco resort is (anybody know?) and to look at that big yacht on the left but then turned around and headed back up past the dam.

I like to look at the back of houses.  There aren't that many one can view from the lake given that where we were there are not that many and most are hidden by trees or too far up.  The Yamaha jet ski from Bent Hook Marina had an accelerater which reminded me of a brake lever on a mountain bike.  So one has to put two fingers on it and pull while manuevering the rest to be able to hold the handle and steer. That begins to hurt quickly!  I thought it would be more like our Vespa...turning the handle to accelerate. Still it was fun and I'm feeling quite full of myself for conquering it for even a little while!

What are the lodge floor plans like in comparison to the cabins?  How's the soundproofing?

How well does Big Cedar trade in RCI?  And does one get more trade power from a cabin than the same size unit in a lodge?

We had another good dinner at the Devil's Pool restaurant.  Really liked the trout. The ceasar salad is excellent as is the field green salad.  Their blue cheese dressing is great.

Scott, I didn't forget to look for your velvet Elvis!  Sorry, buddy, you'll have to visit Memphis to pick up a replacement.  I remember seeing them roadside in Mississippi too. 

Got to get packed!


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Y'all come back now, y'hear?



[IMGL]http://www.prewarbuick.com/img/features/jed_clampetts_buick/b497a2c0.jpg[/IMGL]


----------



## Willowbrook (Aug 17, 2008)

Just came back from Big Cedar yesterday. Even better than what I expected. One of the nicest places I've stayed at.  2 br. cabin gave us all that Wow factor as we stepped inside. 

Rented a ski boat at the State Park Marina as suggested here. Big Cedar was booked up. Four hours for $340 with gas, insurance, tube, etc.  They even let you swap the tube for skiis at any time, which we did. Kids loved the jump off rock or whatever it was called. Marina warns not go past the bridges and marks it on the map they give you. Mine blew away 5 minutes into the trip, so somehow we ended up on the other side.  

Went to the lazy river right when they open. Not crowded at that time. Family liked the water/fire show at 8:00PM at Branson Landing. Never really did much in Branson, but went to the downtown a number of times. Really liked the FarmHouse restaurant and of course shopping down the street at Dick's 5&10 which brought back memories of how stores were years ago.

Also liked the fish hatchery at the dam. Tried a little fishing at Scotty's dock to the right of Branson Landing. Was hoping to land one of those 3/4 of a million trout they stock in the river.

Silver Dollar City was a lot of fun. Cave tour was the highlight. Also went to Eureka Springs. Beautiful town. We parked in multiple locations so we never really were walking up hill too much.

Most noteable experience of the trip was how very friendly everyone was.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2008)

I so envy the fact that Glynda's mother was willing to let them do things she couldn't do.  It doesn't seem like she laid a guilt trip on them for going out and doing things without her and was willing to spend the time alone.  
My mother, and my deceased mother in law, don't or didn't operate that way.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2008)

Willowbrook said:


> Just came back from Big Cedar yesterday. Even better than what I expected. One of the nicest places I've stayed at. 2 br. cabin gave us all that Wow factor as we stepped inside.
> 
> Rented a ski boat at the State Park Marina as suggested here. Big Cedar was booked up. Four hours for $340 with gas, insurance, tube, etc. They even let you swap the tube for skiis at any time, which we did. Kids loved the jump off rock or whatever it was called. Marina warns not go past the bridges and marks it on the map they give you. Mine blew away 5 minutes into the trip, so somehow we ended up on the other side.
> 
> ...


Willowbrook, were you the CMV owners who played at Ledgestone last week


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2008)

Willowbrook said:


> Just came back from Big Cedar yesterday. Even better than what I expected. One of the nicest places I've stayed at. 2 br. cabin gave us all that Wow factor as we stepped inside.
> 
> Rented a ski boat at the State Park Marina as suggested here. Big Cedar was booked up. Four hours for $340 with gas, insurance, tube, etc. They even let you swap the tube for skiis at any time, which we did. Kids loved the jump off rock or whatever it was called. Marina warns not go past the bridges and marks it on the map they give you. Mine blew away 5 minutes into the trip, so somehow we ended up on the other side.
> 
> ...


 

Willowbrook, were you the CMV owners who played at Ledgestone last week with Don?  If so, you met JLB, he phoned Don for you.  If not,there were other CMV owners there too!


----------



## Willowbrook (Aug 25, 2008)

No, that wasn't me. I haven't played golf in years, except for mini golf.


----------



## klisow (Aug 26, 2008)

*Heading to CMV - cottage question*

We're heading to the cottages at CMV for a long weekend.  We have not stayed in the cottages forever.  Can anyone tell me if they have DVD players yet? or if they still have VCR's?  Also, we were thinking of bringing the Wii with us, but are unsure if the t.v.'s have the right type of hook up?  We usually just do the boardgame thing, but bring the Wii along as a back up.

Also,  does anyone know if there is a good place to pick up coupons or discount tickets to Noah's Ark.  I can purchase them online, but if there is a better deal in the Dell's, I will just wait to buy them.

Anything else I should know before we leave?


----------



## Glynda (Aug 26, 2008)

*DVD*



klisow said:


> We're heading to the cottages at CMV for a long weekend.  We have not stayed in the cottages forever.  Can anyone tell me if they have DVD players yet? or if they still have VCR's?  Also, we were thinking of bringing the Wii with us, but are unsure if the t.v.'s have the right type of hook up?  We usually just do the boardgame thing, but bring the Wii along as a back up.
> 
> Also,  does anyone know if there is a good place to pick up coupons or discount tickets to Noah's Ark.  I can purchase them online, but if there is a better deal in the Dell's, I will just wait to buy them.
> 
> Anything else I should know before we leave?




We had a DVD player in the cabin at Big Cedar.


----------

